# Colnago geo compared to Merckx geo?



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

The slack Colnago frontend worked well for me on challenging downhill curves. Even more it gave me stability on our one short 45mph descent often exposed to violent and very shifty gusts. It was gusting to 35-40 kt yesterday, and in those conditions my now-sold Cervelo R3 would have been sketchy.

I'm wondering how the Colnago Master XL geo (handling), compares to both the Merckx Century and Road Race geo?




Edit: It's academic now since I've committed to a PR07 Master xl. Safer to go with what you know....


----------

